# Picking up a new goat this weekend!! MORE PICS!



## newbiekat (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm picking up a heavily bred reg nubian to add to my herd! She's a a 2 yr old FF, and from what I understand she is due anyday now, so I asked if they could keep her at least till the weekend in case she kids. I hate to stress her with the transport and new place if she's that close to kidding... I mean, it's probably not the best idea right after she kids either, but hey... What can ya do.

I'll post pics when I get her. Sooooo excited!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## newbiekat (Apr 7, 2014)

Well... So much for holding her till Saturday.   We went to pick her up Saturday afternoon, she was in the early phases of labor. The reason the owners were selling her is because they didn't want to deal with her kidding, and making sure babies were ok, and nursing and all, which I don't understand, cuz that's my favorite part! Anyways, we debated for a little while about whether we were gonna leave her there till she kids, or not but the owners were really hesitant to do that. So we went ahead and took her on home... A 2 hour drive. EEEK!   Well... She ended up losing her plug on the way home, poor thing was uncomfortable as ever, I felt like the worst goat grandma ever!  We were prepared to pull over if she was there, but she managed to make it home.. Well, 10 miles from home at the in laws. She had plenty of straw and had them there in the back of the truck 20 minutes after we turned the truck off! Not only did she have one, she had THREE!! Triplets!! Two girls and a boy!!! First one out by 8:15, last one out by 8:45. And she did wonderful. She was a FF, didn't need any help, cleaned them all off well, let them all nurse. All did wonderful!!   Once they were up and nursing we brought them home and got them settled in. DH was worried that they would get cold (it was 45 degrees last night hee hee) so to calm his worries we put a heat lamp out there. We didn't get home till about 1am, and I was out checking on them at 5. All were sitting nice and content with their bellies full. All of them have done well so far! So we got 4 for the price of one! I'm satisfied!

The pictures I have aren't the best, they were in the heat of the moment. I'll try to get better pics later!





This is Gingerbread




Girl in front and back, boy in the middle








The next morning.




I finally got my spots!!   And she's a GIRL! She's a keeper!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 7, 2014)

Well look at that! Triplets!! Love the spots. She is such a good mamma for taking such good care of them in a stressed
 environment!  The babies are gorgeous! 

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahhhh, they're beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, congratulations goatie grandma!  That's one good mama!


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 7, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Well look at that! Triplets!! Love the spots. She is such a good mamma for taking such good care of them in a stressed
> environment!  The babies are gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats!



Absolutely!! She is definitely a good momma especially with all that stress that happened.

She's doing wonderful. The boy had a weak leg, but he was also the biggest. He's getting over that now... All of the babies are still doing well. It seems they are nursing one side a little more than the other, so I milked the other side out to match. Is there a way to prevent that? Or just hope they even it out? My other momma that had trips dropped to twins fairly quickly cuz we sold her buckling as a bottle baby so we didn't have to worry about it. We might also sell Gingerbread's boy pretty soon here, so I'm not quite sure how to keep her even for right now.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 8, 2014)

newbiekat said:


> Well... So much for holding her till Saturday.   We went to pick her up Saturday afternoon, she was in the early phases of labor. The reason the owners were selling her is because they didn't want to deal with her kidding, and making sure babies were ok, and nursing and all, which I don't understand, cuz that's my favorite part! Anyways, we debated for a little while about whether we were gonna leave her there till she kids, or not but the owners were really hesitant to do that. So we went ahead and took her on home... A 2 hour drive. EEEK!   Well... She ended up losing her plug on the way home, poor thing was uncomfortable as ever, I felt like the worst goat grandma ever!  We were prepared to pull over if she was there, but she managed to make it home.. Well, 10 miles from home at the in laws. She had plenty of straw and had them there in the back of the truck 20 minutes after we turned the truck off! Not only did she have one, she had THREE!! Triplets!! Two girls and a boy!!! First one out by 8:15, last one out by 8:45. And she did wonderful. She was a FF, didn't need any help, cleaned them all off well, let them all nurse. All did wonderful!!   Once they were up and nursing we brought them home and got them settled in. DH was worried that they would get cold (it was 45 degrees last night hee hee) so to calm his worries we put a heat lamp out there. We didn't get home till about 1am, and I was out checking on them at 5. All were sitting nice and content with their bellies full. All of them have done well so far! So we got 4 for the price of one! I'm satisfied!
> 
> The pictures I have aren't the best, they were in the heat of the moment. I'll try to get better pics later!
> 
> ...


Love the spots!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW. 4 for the price of 1 and a FF too. She is a keeper. Very pretty doe.


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 9, 2014)

Their first day outside... I love watching them jump around! Couldn't get pics of one of the girls, but you can see her hiding behind her brother and sister in some of these pics.

Here's the boy... So pretty!!







 

My spotted girl!


 



 



 

The whole gang!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 9, 2014)

Love Nubians! I have 1 in my commercial herd and 2 of her 1/2 Spanish yearling doe kids and a newborn 1/2 Spanish buckling born yesterday. I love the Spanubian kids to pieces. They have the friendly nature of the Nube and wonderful rich milk to raise HUGE kids, and the athleticism, hardiness, and brush clearing abilities of the Spanish goat.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice kids and momma! Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2014)

They are lovely!


----------



## katxattack (Apr 20, 2014)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------

